# Post Collapse America.



## DeadFish (Sep 1, 2020)

What do you think America will transform into after a collapse?


----------



## The best and greatest (Sep 1, 2020)

Why do you think America will collapse?


----------



## GHTD (Sep 1, 2020)

OP being even more of a faggot.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm looking forward to our Mad Max future.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Sep 1, 2020)

> What do you think America will transform into after a collapse?


a woman


----------



## Grog (Sep 1, 2020)

A bunch of favelas inhabited by multiracial Amazon workers and a few isolated neighborhoods of rich jews protected by walls and private security.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 1, 2020)

Brazil has always been a pretty good example of what lies in store.  Murder-ravaged cities, wealthy people cowering in walled communities, a devaluation of human life, racial disunity, pollution and filth everywhere, jingoistic, populist politicians, and an economy that has sucked for nearly a century.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Sep 1, 2020)

The best and greatest said:


> Why do you think America will collapse?


Don't question a blackpill/doomposter.  Trust me, you'll save yourself a lot of headaches.


----------



## Quadratic chips (Sep 1, 2020)

Either glorious fascism with all the dirty hippies, niggers, spics and chinks gone, or commie dystopia with niggers raping your women.
most likely at least an eighth of the population will be dead by the time it happens


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 1, 2020)

I don't know about you guys but I've been saving all my bottle caps for this particular eventuality


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Sep 1, 2020)

America's going to be fine, you doomer fuckhead. It's faced tougher times than this.

It's faced a revolution, an invasion, way worse racial division, a civil war, a depression, two world wars, the Vietnam War, the Cold War, a recession, and a pandemic way worse, and more deadly than this one, and it's still standing, and stronger than ever.

You think a little cough, and some spoiled, opportunistic shitheads rioting is going to bring down America?

Get the fuck out.


----------



## Dialtone (Sep 1, 2020)

This whole situation with the "Pandemic" and riots is manufactured, expect this to be over before this year's end, although the economy will most likely suffer regardless in fiscal year 2020.  This whole situation is tiddlywinks compared to real deal civil war a la Wiemar Germany.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 1, 2020)

Damn, I can't believe America blew up...


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Sep 1, 2020)

Post Collapse? These internet autist joggers and their pitiful attempt at a revolution is nothing. Shit I’d say Belarus would suffer a civil war before the U.S ever does.


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 1, 2020)

Your house will collapse before America does.


----------



## Merried Senior Comic (Sep 1, 2020)

America has been through much worse. She is resilient. A little coof and some niggos having a tantrum isn't going to bring her down.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Sep 1, 2020)

if it collapses like the USSR then you will have a bunch of provisional governments for regions of the USA. If it collapses into civil war then you will have two big factions fighting each other and lucky states will secede like Hawaii, Alaska and even New England. The war will be bloody and sort of like WW1 showing us the power of the new technologies we have developed for war



Merried Senior Comic said:


> America has been through much worse. She is resilient. A little food and some niggos having a tantrum isn't going to bring her down.


"spain has been through much worse. She is resilient. A little food and some communists having a tantrum isn't going to bring her down."
It happens very slowly until it happens fast. You have two factions that are fighting for the future of America. To them there will be no compromise. And what happens if there's no compromise? there is either secession or war no alternative. 

if you can show me that the demoncrats and rethuglicans can compromise then *there will be a future.* But so far I have seen *no* evidence for that.


----------



## Merried Senior Comic (Sep 1, 2020)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> "spain has been through much worse. She is resilient. A little food and some communists having a tantrum isn't going to bring her down."
> It happens very slowly until it happens fast. You have two factions that are fighting for the future of America. To them there will be no compromise. And what happens if there's no compromise? there is either secession or war no alternative.
> 
> if you can show me that the demoncrats and rethuglicans can compromise then *there will be a future.* But so far I have seen *no* evidence for that.


You're autistic if you think some niggos breaking shit and retards shitflinging on twitter is going to cause a war.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Sep 1, 2020)

Merried Senior Comic said:


> You're autistic if you think some niggos breaking shit and retards shitflinging on twitter is going to cause a war.


you can't even read. TWO FaCTIONS. It's real and I'll tell you why. Ted wheeler, mayor of Portland, is not some random rioter, but someone who has actively allowed insurrection And the creation of a new state with international recognition. He'S the guy that's going to start the Civil War. Democrats in the house and senate will break America because they will forcibly take over the government


----------



## Women should die (Sep 1, 2020)

america collapsed in 1958


----------



## Merried Senior Comic (Sep 1, 2020)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> you can't even read. TWO FaCTIONS. It's real and I'll tell you why. Ted wheeler, mayor of Portland, is not some random rioter, but someone who has actively allowed insurrection And the creation of a new state with international recognition. He'S the guy that's going to start the Civil War. Democrats in the house and senate will break America because they will forcibly take over the government


Democrats could barely take over a suburb in Colorado before getting BTFO'd by a bunch of boomers. What makes you think they could initiate a hostile takeover of the White House?


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Sep 1, 2020)

Merried Senior Comic said:


> Democrats could barely take over a suburb in Colorado before getting BTFO'd by a bunch of boomers. What makes you think they could initiate a hostile takeover of the White House?


A lot of the military high command have been selectively picked to be liberal, that's why you have soldiers marching in high heels singing the praises of moloch. Of course, the common soldier may not be democrat, however democrats join the military too, and approximately one third of the military is liberal, so one third will join the democrats in a civil war. 

Democrats also have private security forces and if they really need more manpower they can loot armouries and give weapons to city youths. You're missing the point a bit, when actual conflict happens it will be organized. We're not talking about some dumb stoners occupying a city block for 2 weeks, we're talking about political high command organizing paramilitary forces to fight another paramilitary


----------



## It's HK-47 (Sep 1, 2020)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> you can't even read. TWO FaCTIONS. It's real and I'll tell you why. Ted wheeler, mayor of Portland, is not some random rioter, but someone who has actively allowed insurrection And the creation of a new state with international recognition. He'S the guy that's going to start the Civil War. Democrats in the house and senate will break America because they will forcibly take over the government


What in the world happened to your post


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 1, 2020)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> you can't even read. TWO FaCTIONS. It's real and I'll tell you why. Ted wheeler, mayor of Portland, is not some random rioter, but someone who has actively allowed insurrection And the creation of a new state with international recognition. He'S the guy that's going to start the Civil War. Democrats in the house and senate will break America because they will forcibly take over the government


You can't even TYPE. This ain't a coloring book, ass.


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 1, 2020)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> you can't even read. TWO FaCTIONS. It's real and I'll tell you why. Ted wheeler, mayor of Portland, is not some random rioter, but someone who has actively allowed insurrection And the creation of a new state with international recognition. He'S the guy that's going to start the Civil War. Democrats in the house and senate will break America because they will forcibly take over the government


Write in normal white fag


----------



## Jolly Copulation (Sep 1, 2020)

IF this theoretical scenario comes to pass... I think both America's well-known rivals and their less upfront enemies will all descend like hungry dogs to claim their slice of the pie. Afterall, we owe a shit ton of monies to other countries and an America in civil chaos would be easy pickings.


----------



## Ledian (Sep 1, 2020)

In a hypothetical scenario, since such a thing isn't all that realistic despite what current events and the media want people to think, regional state alliances would form. People tend to forget that the states have their own armies, National Guard, and underneath that Army Guard or Air Army Guard. Hell, 2 states have a Naval Guard, Texas and New York.
While nations abroad would likely to interfere, they won't be able to just snap up the former US because the states are still there in the federal government collapse. Federalism insures that the states can function on their own and in such an event, they will band together with states that relate to them best until a new federal government is formed. There might be turmoil for a while as the state's all scramble to deal with such a fallout however, and it's almost guaranteed no one will want to help California.


----------



## Foghot (Sep 1, 2020)

Monika H. said:


> Write in normal white fag





It's HK-47 said:


> What in the world happened to your post





The Last Stand said:


> You can't even TYPE. This ain't a coloring book, ass.



lmao look at these weak fucks

white text is peak gayness, *real** men hurt **their eyes reading** 24/7*


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 1, 2020)

Foghot said:


> lmao look at these weak fucks
> 
> white text is peak gayness, *real** men hurt **their eyes reading** 24/7*


Come say that to my face


----------



## Freya (Sep 1, 2020)

I read this as "prolapse America"


----------



## Saklas (Sep 1, 2020)

If America really does collapse due to a bunch of snowflake commies with their “invisible“ disabilities, maybe we deserve it. There are clearly too many useful idiots here, The fact that there are so many people who believe the elites funding these Marxist movements have their best interests in mind blows my mind.

That said, according to the World Economic Forum we’ll be living in cities with no possessions or privacy in 2030. Those who don’t wanna do that are supposed to just live in small isolated villages out in the woods. No idea if that would  require America collapsing, or how plausible it is,  but that’s what the top of the pyramid wants apparently.


----------



## The Crow (Sep 1, 2020)

If the USA were to collapse which from the looks of things here in 2020 seems rather likely, the country will turn to complete chaos, especially the closer to the cities and even suburbs you are, while rural areas will likely be a bit more relatively stable and will likely go back to hunting and farming, especially if a total economic collapse were to happen as electricity would likely be a thing that only the rich could still afford access to. Then after a while, say 5-10 years, the United Nations will step in and form a one world government, build a huge army of globalists, and force everyone in the former USA to be microchipped, and then hunt down and kill anyone who refuses to comply.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Sep 1, 2020)

If america did go boom (it won't) then everywhere else is gonna eat shit just as hard if not likely worse, far, far worse. America'll be fine.


----------



## Driftwood (Sep 1, 2020)

All empires rise and fall. One of my theories is that how the US declines or implodes is unsustainable levels of government corruption and incompetence. I do not think that the immediate cause would be insurgent warfare, but that is a possibility rising from the rot. Who knows when the fall will happen, but it is inevitable.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Sep 1, 2020)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> if it collapses like the USSR then you will have a bunch of provisional governments for regions of the USA. If it collapses into civil war then you will have two big factions fighting each other and lucky states will secede like Hawaii, Alaska and even *New England*. The war will be bloody and sort of like WW1 showing us the power of the new technologies we have developed for war


You literally just stole this idea from Kaissereich.


----------



## DeadFish (Sep 1, 2020)

Saklas said:


> If America really does collapse due to a bunch of snowflake commies with their “invisible“ disabilities, maybe we deserve it. There are clearly too many useful idiots here, The fact that there are so many people who believe the elites funding these Marxist movements have their best interests in mind blows my mind.
> 
> That said, according to the World Economic Forum we’ll be living in cities with no possessions or privacy in 2030. Those who don’t wanna do that are supposed to just live in small isolated villages out in the woods. No idea if that would  require America collapsing, or how plausible it is,  but that’s what the top of the pyramid wants apparently.


Its not the riots. Its a multitude of things setting up for a slow collapse. Or quick. Depends which part of the shit storm hits first.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Sep 1, 2020)

We'll have to solve all of our battles playing Duel Monsters, on motorcycles.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Sep 2, 2020)

I don't see America fully collapsing like the Roman Empire or the Ming Dynasty where the state is completely gone forever. But I do see the United States entering a state of decline like Britain after World War I and World War II where they are still a world power but are no longer a superpower and the empire slowly dissipates from within.

Barring some freak black swan event that makes the entirety of 2020 look normal, I think we'll get to a point where instead of a single superpower or two superpowers being the dominant nations on the block, instead we'll head towards the multipolar "Great Powers" set up which was the norm for most of human history prior to World War I.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Sep 2, 2020)

Shadfan666xxx000 said:


> You literally just stole this idea from Kaissereich.


the thing about new england is that it's separated strategically from the rest of America, it being a pan handle. the people there are white but also liberal which makes them very distinct. I have a hard time believing those people in new england will accept democrat communism. this entire scenario is not based on some syndicalist alternative history


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Sep 2, 2020)

I invested in bottle-caps, I'll be fine.


----------



## [Redacted]-san (Sep 2, 2020)

I'm still pretty unsure about America's future tbh, it'll probably be pretty chaotic for all I know.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Sep 2, 2020)

There is no reason to have this thread: nine times out of ten the discussion just turns into what the OP's utopia should be "after the collapse" which turns into a circlejerk about that until the centrists get MOTI about it.


----------



## Saklas (Sep 2, 2020)

DeadFish said:


> Its not the riots. Its a multitude of things setting up for a slow collapse. Or quick. Depends which part of the shit storm hits first.


Yeah, I know that. The riots are just one part. It's a pretty old tactic for the American Military They've been planning this for a long time, well over a decade. The WEForum article itself is from 2016, but the UN Document goes back to at least 2015, likely much earlier.


----------



## cuddle striker (Sep 2, 2020)

Using Crayola crayons to rant about Ted Wheeler is some on-brand shitposting.

Wheeler is a specimen of something, though. Went out, got gassed. Got back to work, ordered more gas for the crowd.

Yes I'm riding the doom train, but I have valid reasons. I'm sure you all will be fine, and there will be plenty of brown assless chaps to go around for a good long time to come.


----------



## Uncle June (Sep 2, 2020)

Grog said:


> A bunch of favelas inhabited by multiracial Amazon workers and a few isolated neighborhoods of rich jews protected by walls and private security.



He said after the collapse.


----------



## c-no (Sep 2, 2020)

After the collapse, America becomes more autistic with larpers hoping they can install either gay luxury automated communism or pure and honest ethnostates or whatever autism one could get from far leftist spergs and far right wing tards. Meanwhile the rest of the world moves on but they realize any countries that relied on the dollar are fucked harder. Then we get the worst result from it: with no social security to go around, CWC dies homeless, alone, and penniless.


----------



## cuddle striker (Sep 2, 2020)

c-no said:


> After the collapse, America becomes more autistic with larpers hoping they can install either gay luxury automated communism or pure and honest ethnostates or whatever autism one could get from far leftist spergs and far right wing tards. Meanwhile the rest of the world moves on but they realize any countries that relied on the dollar are fucked harder. Then we get the worst result from it: with no social security to go around, CWC dies homeless, alone, and penniless.


you think the collapse will kill sonichu, incredible prediction


----------



## EvilNuIl (Sep 2, 2020)

USA will collapse on December 26, 2021.


----------



## Meriasek (Sep 2, 2020)

Let's say the US collapse. I'm mostly concerned about preppers. Like, they all just prepare to survive, but who prepares to be a marauder? Who will be the Wezes, the Lord Humunguses, the Toecutters, and who will rule Bartertown?
I don't want to live in a collapsed society where nobody out there sports mohawks and hockey pads and rules the wasteland by fear and rape. C'mon, preppers with their clean water and bug-out-bags and inability to not say the full designations of their firearms every five minutes? Gay and shite. Assless chaps and spiked baseball bats are the true future.


----------

